# Soucis Apple Watch S0



## Brand72 (27 Avril 2018)

Bonjour à tous !

Depuis quelques temps je me retrouve confronté à un problème assez embêtant avec ma S0...

Un beau matin, comme tous les matins, je prends mon Apple Watch que je met à dodo tous les soirs sur mon bureau (sauf quand je la charge). Je la met autour de mon poignet, reste appuyé sur le bouton latéral pour l'allumer et prends la direction du travail. 
Mais quel ne fut pas ma stupéfaction lorsque 2 à 3 heures après, je remarque que ma montre est toujours sur la pomme !! 

J'ai essayé de l'arrêter (en restant appuyé sur la couronne + bouton latéral) et de la rallumer, rien n'y faisait, elle restait toujours sur la ptite pomme. Rentré chez moi, je la pose sur le galet de recharge, et ouf elle s'allume !! Houra ! 
...sauf que le problème s'est réitéré le lendemain :-( Mais pour le coup, j'ai réussi à la rallumer.

Sauf que le soucis est que j'ai remarqué (je suppose) qu'elle restait bloquée lorsque je l'éteignait ou qu'elle se déchargeait complètement... Par exemple hier soir (22h) pu de batterie, je la met sur son galet de charge. Ce matin je la prends (7h), bloquée sur la pomme ! L'élément curieux, c'est que même lorsqu'elle est bloquée sur la pomme, elle est connectée à mon iPhone...  :-o
Du coup je force l'extinction, la rallume, et je me rends vite compte que malgré le fait qu'elle ait été en charge toute la nuit... Elle n'était qu'à 58% :-/


Voilà, le soucis supplémentaire étant que c'est une S0, donc même si j'ai pris l'Apple Care celle-ci n'est désormais plus sous garantie (depuis Janvier...). Mais je suis bien curieux d'avoir vos avis sur sur le sujet car je vous avoue que c'est vraiment problématique quand on se dit que son Apple Watch est restée 8h non-stop à afficher une petite pomme blanche


----------



## karl59 (27 Avril 2018)

Merci WatchOS 4.3 tout simplement.
Le problème est connu est devrais être résolu dans une MAJ.
Malheureusement hormis le redémarrage forcer avec un appuis sur les deux boutons aucune solution.
Même si elle n'est plus garantie surtout si tu as pris un modèle en  acier tu peux aller à l apple store est ne pas hésiter à l'ouvrir.
Un produit à 700E qui ne s'allume plus au bout de 3 ans c'est juste inadmissible...
En étant ferme tu auras peut-être un remplacement.......


----------



## Brand72 (27 Avril 2018)

karl59 a dit:


> Merci WatchOS 4.3 tout simplement.
> Le problème est connu est devrais être résolu dans une MAJ.
> Malheureusement hormis le redémarrage forcer avec un appuis sur les deux boutons aucune solution.
> Même si elle n'est plus garantie surtout si tu as pris un modèle en  acier tu peux aller à l apple store est ne pas hésiter à l'ouvrir.
> ...



Ah merci de ta réponse ! Je ne savais pas du tout que c'était un problème venant de watchOS 3... (ils pouvaient pas s'en tenir aux lags hein...).
Je serais bien tenté d'aller l'ouvrir ouais, mais c'est le modèle sport que j'ai. Et faire 100 bornes pour me faire rembarrer, bof bof. Du coup je contacterais le chat Apple si ce ''bug'' est toujours présent suite à la prochaine MAJ qu'Apple sortira.


----------



## fousfous (27 Avril 2018)

La solution ne serait pas de la reposer sur la galet tout les soirs pendant la nuit sans l'éteindre? J'ai une S0 et elle ne m'a jamais fat ca.


----------



## karl59 (27 Avril 2018)

Ouvre la par téléphone même un modèle sport.
Attend nous parlons d'une montre à 500e qui fait pas 3 ans c'est inadmissible


----------



## Brand72 (27 Avril 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> La solution ne serait pas de la reposer sur la galet tout les soirs pendant la nuit sans l'éteindre? J'ai une S0 et elle ne m'a jamais fat ca.



Si c'est ce que j'essaie de faire au maximum maintenant mais par moment j'arrive à cours de batterie avant de rentrer du taff donc... :/ 



karl59 a dit:


> Ouvre la par téléphone même un modèle sport.
> Attend nous parlons d'une montre à 500e qui fait pas 3 ans c'est inadmissible



Oui pas faux ^^ J'espère qu'ils ne me feront pas chi** pour la garantie dépassée


----------



## karl59 (27 Avril 2018)

Si c'est la première fois normalement cela devrait aller .
Si tu tombe sur un con tu n'insiste pas tu raccroche.
Est tu recommence


----------



## fousfous (27 Avril 2018)

iphone5beats a dit:


> Si c'est ce que j'essaie de faire au maximum maintenant mais par moment j'arrive à cours de batterie avant de rentrer du taff donc... :/


Tu as besoin de la recharger pendant la journée? C'est étonnant avec la mienne j'ai toujours 30-40% quand je la pose.


----------



## Brand72 (28 Avril 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Tu as besoin de la recharger pendant la journée? C'est étonnant avec la mienne j'ai toujours 30-40% quand je la pose.



Pas forcément pendant la journée, mais auparavant je tenais 2 jours sans soucis (en l’éteignant la nuit). Maintenant c’est un peu plus compliqué, disons que le deuxième jour je suis à 0% vers les 16 / 17h. 

Et je viens de refaire le test, une fois éteinte je l’ai posée sur le socle et... bloquée sur la pomme. Il a fallut que je la retire, force le reboot, attende qu’elle démarre et à partir de là plus de soucis. 

C’est quand même curieux cette histoire [emoji20]


----------



## fousfous (28 Avril 2018)

Il ne faut pas s'embêter à la faire tenir 2 jours, il suffit juste de la déposer tout les soirs sans avoir à y penser ni surveiller la batterie.
Evite de l'éteindre pour la faire tenir 2 jours du coup, c'est pas très utile et ca pose problème visiblement.


----------



## Michael003 (28 Avril 2018)

J'ai l'impression quand même que techniquement la S0 est quand même très faible, à mon avis même si Apple la laisse passer les mises à jour, elle va pas durer longtemps.


----------



## Brand72 (29 Avril 2018)

Michael003 a dit:


> J'ai l'impression quand même que techniquement la S0 est quand même très faible, à mon avis même si Apple la laisse passer les mises à jour, elle va pas durer longtemps.



Complètement. A mon humble avis, watchOS 4 sur la S0 est déjà une erreur...


----------



## karl59 (29 Avril 2018)

Pas faux surtout quand tu vois le peu d'évolution par rapport à 2.0.
La MAJ est extrêmement lourde au point que mon apple watch série 2 n'as pas réussi à faire la MAJ.....
Je vais finir par ne plus faire les MAJ temps que tout fonctionne parfaitement......


----------



## fousfous (29 Avril 2018)

Personnellement sur ma série 0 ca fonctionne quand meme relativement bien, meme si je suis déçu du manque de nouveauté tant logiciel et matériel.


----------



## karl59 (29 Avril 2018)

C’est sur


----------



## bryan2603 (14 Mai 2018)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même soucis avec la même montre. Cela commence a devenir très pénible.. Avez-vous trouvé une solution depuis?


----------



## fousfous (14 Mai 2018)

n2603" data-source="post: 13285467"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
bryan2603 a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même soucis avec la même montre. Cela commence a devenir très pénible.. Avez-vous trouvé une solution depuis?


Ne pas l'éteindre?


----------



## bryan2603 (14 Mai 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Ne pas l'éteindre?


Oui merci. Mais ma petite s0 a du mal à tenir la journée parfois


----------



## G'Car (20 Mai 2018)

karl59 a dit:


> Merci WatchOS 4.3 tout simplement.
> Le problème est connu est devrais être résolu dans une MAJ.
> Malheureusement hormis le redémarrage forcer avec un appuis sur les deux boutons aucune solution.
> Même si elle n'est plus garantie surtout si tu as pris un modèle en  acier tu peux aller à l apple store est ne pas hésiter à l'ouvrir.
> ...



Bonjour,

Et merci pour la confirmation de ce que je supposais :
Je rencontre le même problème et ce depuis le passage à Watch OS 4.3 - j'ai moi aussi un Série 0. La seule solution que j'ai trouvée c'est effectivement de ne plus éteindre la montre la nuit. En espérant que Watch OS 4.3.1 résolve la chose ... sinon moi aussi j'irai pousser une "gueulante" à l'Apple Store :-D


----------



## Ben5988 (20 Mai 2018)

Je ne pense pas que ça va être corrigé. Un collègue avec le même problème à appeler hier apple et ils ne sont au courant de rien d'après la personne il n'y a eu aucun retour. Personnellement j'ai appelé il y a plusieurs semaines et ils m'ont dit pareil je suis le seul aucun retour. Donc ça ne sera jamais corrigé car nous somme tous des cas isolés jamais signalés.


----------



## karl59 (29 Mai 2018)

Alors les amis que donne la MAJ.
Message à tout ceux qui Disait que apple ne savais pas est que le problème ne serai pas résolu...
Est avez vous un seul articles dans la presse high-tech sur le sujet ????


----------



## fousfous (29 Mai 2018)

Le SAV peut ne pas être au courant alors qu'Apple l'est.


----------



## Ben5988 (29 Mai 2018)

Oui aucun site n'en a parlé de ce problème. Ça prouve qu'ils parlent que de ce qui les arrange le reste ont oublie. Et pour le sav apple ils s'ont vraiment des incompétents car à chaque fois la même réponse qu'ils ne sont pas au courant.

En tout cas j'étais content de coir l'arrivée des messages iCloud car supprimer tout en double iphone et apple watch ça me gonfle mais fausse joie car ça ne fonctionne pas j'ai fait le test rien ne se supprime de mon apple watch pourtant j'ai bien activé message dans iCloud. Merci apple car rien ne fonctionne


----------



## karl59 (29 Mai 2018)

Temps mieux après les simple employés apple n'ont pas vraiment de réponses précises.
Puis ils ne vont pas t'avouer que la MAJ à fait pire que bien....
Alors ils te disent vous êtes le premier j'ai jamais entendu cela.
Comme pour l'iPhone 6 qui est pliable lol.


----------

